# Timing Chain replacement on a 2005 pathfinder



## mdkcs5 (Jan 7, 2010)

recently I had my timing chain replaced on our 2005 pathfinder at the dealer and it cost 1313.00. The SUV only has 70k miles. I have been reading where timing chain problems on these vehicles are becoming common. The dealers mechanic confirmed the issue. has there been any type of recall for the problem?


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

i believe powertrain wty. is only is 5/60

NTB09128

IF YOU CONFIRM: There is a high frequency buzzing / whining noise coming from the secondary timing chain system. -The noise should increase in frequency with engine speed (RPM). -If the noise does not increase with engine speed, the timing chain system may not be the cause. Refer to the appropriate section of the Electronic Service Manual (ESM) for further diagnosis. ACTION: 1.Replace both secondary timing chains and both secondary timing chain tensioner "shoes" with the ones from the PARTS INFORMATION section of this bulletin. 2.Change the engine oil and filter. 3.For repair procedure, refer to the SERVICE PROCEDURE section of this bulletin. See this bulletin for further detail.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

No recall, just the same crappy parts. Trust me, they don't like doing timing chains as much as you don't want to pay for it. I'm in the middle of one right now at work.


----------

